# What if I want to change the options of the software installed by ports?



## WATANABE Takeo (Mar 20, 2021)

Have you ever wanted to change your options later when installing software on Ports?
In this case, is there no choice but to uninstall once and then try again?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 20, 2021)

If you want to reinstall a port with an different option use in the port dir:

make clean (Just to ensure)
make config
make reinstall clean

If you use ports only then you should rebuild it with the tool that was used to build the ports like poudriere, synth etc.To avoid the library chaos. They may have an extra option to rebuild it extra once an option have been changed. But I have not yet dealt with this.


----------

